# Swift Factory Visit 15 May 2008



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

As promised a new date for future factory visits.

Please add you names and how many people to this thread if you wish to visit our factory on this date.

The timings are roughly 10am - 3pm. It is just a day event. 

The numbers have to be limited to 20 so we need to keep a tally.

Regards
Kath


----------

